# The Army’s Next-Gen Infantry Weapons Will Be More Lethal and More Accurate



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

On Tuesday, the U.S. Army officially selected a new rifle and infantry rifle for frontline troops. The guns, developed by small arms manufacturer Sig Sauer, have been officially designated the XM5 Rifle and XM250 Automatic Rifle (pictured above). The XM5 Rifle will represent a major departure from the M16 series of weapons, first adopted in 1967 and still in use today.
The XM5 Rifle will replace the M4A1 Carbine as the Army’s close-combat weapon, while the XM250 Automatic Rifle will replace the M249 Squad Automatic Weapon. Both weapons will be equipped with the M157 Next-Generation Squad Weapon-Fire Control (NGSW-FC), an optic designed to allow troops to observe and hit targets from greater distances.

Full article here: The Army’s Next-Gen Infantry Weapons Will Be More Lethal and More Accurate


----------

